#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Базовые азы медитации

## Санников

Базовые азы медитации. Где об этом можно прочитать, чтоб это действительно было аутентично? В нете много чего выложено, иногда противоречивого, разобраться где древние практики а где самодеятельность довольно сложно.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Опять 25. Медитация вне пути и посвящений Ваджраяны описана хорошо в Ламриме. Возвращайтесь и читайте! :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Fat

> В нете много чего выложено, иногда противоречивого, разобраться где древние практики а где самодеятельность довольно сложно.


Разобраться просто. Вот у Вас вроде стояло раньше в пункте "традиция" - симпатии к Гелуг, так вот для начала выясните какие учителя в Гелуг являются авторитетными и ищите их книги. Если же совсем лень заморачиваться - читайте книги Е.С. Далай Ламы и Ламрим Чже Цонкапы - не ошибетесь.

----------


## Поляков

Геше Тинлей. "Шаматха: Основы тибетской медитации". В сети есть. Вроде гелуг.

----------

Николай Бе (19.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Мизов

> ... разобраться где древние практики а где самодеятельность довольно сложно.


Думаю самодеятельность это самая древняя практика. Выбрать необходимо то, что подсказывает свой дух.

----------


## Маша_ла

Дух мало ли что подсказать может.. А ведь до Прибежища можно делать какие-то базовые медитации? Только не по книге и не в одиночестве, наверное. Все же лучше походить по БЦ, почуять, где больше связь будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/_btext.htm

----------


## Николай Г.

Слушайте, то, что слышите
Чувствуйте, то, что чувствуете
Смотрите, то, что видите...

----------


## Homer

Друзья! Прочитал у геше Тинлея в наставлениях по шаматхе такую мысль: "...для тех людей, которые действительно хотят породить шаматху, Москва - не подходящее место для практики. Вы, тем не менее, можете каждый день заниматься шаматхой в течение пяти, десяти, пятнадцати минут, но лишь в качестве построения стратегии, заложения фундамента на будущую практику. Не думайте, что вы будете медитировать в Москве и действительно разовьете в себе шаматху. Это невозможно. Ваша практика в Москве может лишь построить для вас фундамент на будущее."

Возник вопрос. Если человек всю жизнь живет в городе и у него нету свободных 3-5 лет для развития шаматхи в подходящем месте, ему в общем то и незачем этим заниматься? А без развития шаматхи, как я понял из наставлений геше Тинлея, все остальные медитации (по Ламриму, например) мало(=не)эффективны.
Напрашивается очень грубый вопрос: получается, что без нескольких лет практики в подходящем месте никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится?
Выскажите свое мнение, пожалуйста.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Базовые азы медитации. Где об этом можно прочитать, чтоб это действительно было аутентично? В нете много чего выложено, иногда противоречивого, разобраться где древние практики а где самодеятельность довольно сложно.


Здравствуйте.
На сайте уважаемого Ассаджи ( www.dhamma.ru ) есть ВСЕ, что надо для достижения Освобождения. Все аутентичные тексты, в том числе по медитации. На форуме "Пробуждение" можно разъяснить детали текстов и практики ( www.dhamma.ru/forum ). Уж аутентичнее не знаю, что и сказать. Ассаджи не опубликует на сайте что-попало.
Когда я забрел на этот сайт и полазал по нему, то счел для себя его материалы достаточнымы для работы над собой.
К моему удивлению обнаружил, что у нас в Новокузнецке книги с этого сайта ходят по университетской локальной сети. Значит, люди интересуются Учением Будды в его неизменном виде.
Спасибо Ассаджи.

----------


## Ынь

> Возник вопрос. Если человек всю жизнь живет в городе и у него нету свободных 3-5 лет для развития шаматхи в подходящем месте, ему в общем то и незачем этим заниматься? А без развития шаматхи, как я понял из наставлений геше Тинлея, все остальные медитации (по Ламриму, например) мало(=не)эффективны.
> Напрашивается очень грубый вопрос: получается, что без нескольких лет практики в подходящем месте никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится?
> Выскажите свое мнение, пожалуйста.


Мое мнение: достижение больших результатов требует много усилий. мало усилий - маленький результат. Реализации Ламрима через шаматху - ооочень большой (для меня) результат. Даже 3-5 лет в подходящем месте может не хватить (это не так уж много). Все зависит от ваших способностей. Ставьте реалистичные для себя цели. Какое-то понимание Ламрима (без шаматхи) - тоже очень хорошо.

----------


## Аорс

> Думаю самодеятельность это самая древняя практика. Выбрать необходимо то, что подсказывает свой дух.


 Ага,а потом ложиться в психиатрическую больницу. :Big Grin:   не так-то всё просто. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> ... А без развития шаматхи, как я понял из наставлений геше Тинлея, все остальные медитации (по Ламриму, например) мало(=не)эффективны. Напрашивается очень грубый вопрос: получается, что без нескольких лет практики в подходящем месте никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится? ...


Читайте Ламрим Ченмо Цонкапы. 

Все медитации по темам Ламрима должны сопровождаться либо "однонаправленным сосредоточением" (т.е. плод Шаматхи), либо некоторым его подобием ("проникновение" пока не трогаем). Поищите это во втором томе.

Из чего следует, что для аналитической медитации по темам Ламрима достаточно иметь успокоенный до некоторой степени ум (хотя бы на время медитации). 

Вам вполне по силам привести свой ум в спокойное состояние посредством наблюдения за своим дыханием (например) и уже после этого заниматься аналитической медитацией.  

В таком случае ваш ум "почти" не будет отвлекаться от темы, это и будет называться подобием "однонаправленного сосредоточения". 

Удачи в практике.

PS. Разовьете "Отречение" и 3-5 лет сами собой найдутся.

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009)

----------


## matoos

> Здравствуйте.
> На сайте уважаемого Ассаджи есть ВСЕ, что надо для достижения Освобождения.


жаль, что этого не знал Будда...и зачем то Учил и Учил....

----------


## matoos

> Друзья! Прочитал у геше Тинлея в наставлениях по шаматхе такую мысль: "...для тех людей, которые действительно хотят породить шаматху, Москва - не подходящее место для практики. Вы, тем не менее, можете каждый день заниматься шаматхой в течение пяти, десяти, пятнадцати минут, но лишь в качестве построения стратегии, заложения фундамента на будущую практику. Не думайте, что вы будете медитировать в Москве и действительно разовьете в себе шаматху. Это невозможно. Ваша практика в Москве может лишь построить для вас фундамент на будущее."
> 
> Возник вопрос. Если человек всю жизнь живет в городе и у него нету свободных 3-5 лет для развития шаматхи в подходящем месте, ему в общем то и незачем этим заниматься? А без развития шаматхи, как я понял из наставлений геше Тинлея, все остальные медитации (по Ламриму, например) мало(=не)эффективны.
> Напрашивается очень грубый вопрос: получается, что без нескольких лет практики в подходящем месте никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится?
> Выскажите свое мнение, пожалуйста.


даже чисто схематично...шаматха освещается в 4т Ламрима, первые три лежат прямо на вашей ладони....
если же видя страдания других НЕСТЕРПИМО захочется помочь им...

"Патрул Ринпоче, Слова Моего Всеблагого Учителя
глава 3.2.3.2. Терпение, помогающее переносить трудности ради Дхармы


Чтобы практиковать возвышенную Дхарму, нужно уметь преодолевать всевозможные трудности: жару, холод и т. п.

В тантрах говорится:
Пусть придется пройти огонь и океан лезвий,
Ищи Дхарму до самого порога смерти.

В старину в Тибете у досточтимых монахов школы кадампа были так называемые четыре [абсолютные] опоры:

Пусть конечной опорой ума будет Дхарма.
Пусть конечной опорой Дхармы будет подвижничество.
Пусть конечной опорой подвижничества будет смерть.
Пусть конечной опорой смерти будет пустынное место.

В наше время мы полагаем, что, следуя Дхарме, не нужно ни претерпевать трудностей, ни быть усердными, поскольку надеемся достичь всех ее целей, занимаясь повседневными мирскими делами и наслаждаясь счастьем, благополучием и славой. Мы предполагаем, что и другие поступают точно так же, и с восхищением говорим: "Он хороший лама - умеет сочетать Дхарму и мирскую жизнь".

Можно ли одновременно преуспеть в мирских и духовных делах? Те, кто самонадеянно полагает, что им это удается, возможно, достаточно счастливы в мирской жизни, но совершенно очевидно, что они не практикуют истинную Дхарму. Утверждать, что ты способен одновременно справляться с мирскими и духовными делами, - все равно что надеяться шить иглой с двумя концами, хранить огонь и воду в одном сосуде или скакать на двух конях в противоположных направлениях.

Все это просто невозможно.
Ни одно живое существо не может превзойти Будду Шакьямуни. Но даже он не видел возможности одновременно заниматься мирскими и духовными делами. Вот почему он без сожаления, как с плевком, расстался со своим великим царством и шесть лет терпел лишения на берегу реки Найраньджана, все это время питаясь лишь несколькими каплями воды и несколькими зернами пшеницы.

Даже у такого йогина, как Джецун Миларэпа, не было ни одежды, чтобы прикрыть спину во время медитации, ни еды. Он питался одной крапивной похлебкой. Его тело превратилось в скелет, поросший зеленоватыми волосами. Он предавался Дхарме с таким упорством и суровостью, что видевшие его недоумевали: человек он или дух? Это еще одно подтверждение того, что невозможно одновременно следовать Дхарме и вести мирскую жизнь. Джецун Миларэпа не мог сочетать эти два дела вовсе не потому, что был такой неспособный.

Точно так же великий йогин Мэлонг Дордже, питаясь одной лишь корой дерева лаке, медитировал девять лет и достиг совершенства. Всеведущему Дхармарадже Лонгчен Рабчжаму многие месяцы служила пищей только двадцать одна ртутная пилюля . Когда шел снег, он залезал в мешок [из-под муки], который был для него и одеждой, и подстилкой. Эти лишения он претерпевал ради Дхармы.

Все сиддхи прошлых времен достигали совершенства, оставив все мирские занятия и ревностно предаваясь практике. Среди них не было ни одного, кто практиковал бы Дхарму и обрел совершенство, преследуя мирские цели и наслаждаясь благополучием, счастьем и славой.

Ригдзин Джигмэ Лингпа сказал:
Сделав обильные запасы еды и теплой одежды, приготовив все удобства для жилья и найдя щедрого благотворителя, ты уже приобрел демона, еще даже не приступив к Дхарме.

Геше Шавопа сказал:
Практикуя Дхарму от всего сердца, ты должен быть готов к жизни в нищете и к смерти. Если ты настроен именно так, можешь быть уверен, что ни боги, ни демоны, ни люди никогда не заставят тебя страдать.

Джецун Миларэпа сказал:
Заболею - никто не справится о здоровье,
Умру - никто не заплачет.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе -
Вот всё, чего желает йогин.
Ни человеческого следа снаружи,
Ни пятнышка крови внутри.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе -
Вот всё, чего желает йогин.
Некому спросить, где я, Нет места, куда идти.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе -
Вот все, чего желает йогин.
Мой гниющий труп пожрут черви,
Хрящи и кости досуха высосут мухи.
Встретить смерть в этом затворе -
Вот всё, чего желает йогин."

(рассылка Питерского дацана (с))

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Напрашивается очень грубый вопрос: получается, что без нескольких лет практики в подходящем месте никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится?
> Выскажите свое мнение, пожалуйста.


Во первых можно и без шаматхи.
А во -вторых Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит обычно - вам может понадобится небольшой ретрит ( 1-2 недели, может месяц) что бы получить необходимые переживания.
2 недели или даже пару месяцев в году можно же выделить для ретрита ?
А вообще без многолетней непрерывной практики никакого толкового укрощения ума не получится, это безусловно. И не несколько лет скорее всего, а несколько десятков лет не обращая внимания на условия...Москва...не Москва..
А если будете обращать внимание на условия слишком много, то кирдык, вообще никакого укрощения ума не получится, если честно.
Хотя в Москве трудно, но выбора то нет.

И вообще...не надо паники )))
Мы все равно все умрем )

----------


## ullu

> Базовые азы медитации. Где об этом можно прочитать, чтоб это действительно было аутентично? В нете много чего выложено, иногда противоречивого, разобраться где древние практики а где самодеятельность довольно сложно.


У аутентичных учителей конечно же.
если вы читаете аутентичных учителей разных традиций , то сперва может показаться, что наставления противоречат друг-другу. Но позже вы обнаружите что никаких противоречий между наставлениями нет, они друг-друга дополняют .
Другое дело что конкретный метод нужно выполнять четко по описанию. и иногда кажется что методы походие но наставления противоречат друг-другу. На самом деле одну и ту же шаматху можно практиковать множеством способов. Какждый способ от начала и до конца самого себя правильный, но если их пытаться смешать, разные способы, то тогда получится каша из противоречий.
просто невозможно подниматься на гору одновременно и с севера и с юга. надо выбрать что-то одно.

хотя и здесь не все так однозначно конечно...

----------

Александр Ш (16.01.2010)

----------


## matoos

> Во первых можно и без шаматхи.


да незя без шаматхи, можно реализовать ее посредством других методов...

----------


## ullu

> да незя без шаматхи, можно реализовать ее посредством других методов...


можно без шаматхи. об этом даже спорить уже как-то странно, и уже сто раз спорили. и
Чего спорить если Ринпоче говорит что можно без шаматхи? Он думаете заблуждается так конкретно на счет того чего можно чего нельзя?
да и зная как работают семдзины просто не серьезно говорить о том что нельзя без шаматхи.
да и вообще зная что шаматха делает и что следует за этим тоже совершенно не серьезно говорить что нельзя без шаматхи.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> да и зная как работают семдзины просто не серьезно говорить о том что нельзя без шаматхи.


Ни один семдзин не обходится без применения способности к однонаправленному сосредоточению (шаматха). Не вешайте людям лапшу. Другой вопрос - что является предметом сосредоточения... Также семдзин  предназначен для тех, у кого есть передача учения дзогчен. Уже одно это делает ваш совет на форуме, где присутствуют самые разные люди, неадекватным ситуации. Тем более, что видно, что автор треда далек ото передачи дзогчен :Smilie: . Настоятельно рекомендую не говорить о семдзинах как о средстве для всех и вся. Вы вводите людей в заблуждение, а это нехорошо.

----------


## matoos

> можно без шаматхи. об этом даже спорить уже как-то странно, и уже сто раз спорили. и
> Чего спорить если Ринпоче говорит что можно без шаматхи? Он думаете заблуждается так конкретно на счет того чего можно чего нельзя?
> да и зная как работают семдзины просто не серьезно говорить о том что нельзя без шаматхи.
> да и вообще зная что шаматха делает и что следует за этим тоже совершенно не серьезно говорить что нельзя без шаматхи.


шаматха - (однонаправленное) сосредоточение на любом "объекте", сколь угодно долгое время...
если вы не владеете сосредоточением ну хоть бы на 2 секунды то вам никакие семдзины не помогут...просто другой метод, др. название...

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Ни один семдзин не обходится без применения способности к однонаправленному сосредоточению (шаматха). Не вешайте людям лапшу. Другой вопрос - что является предметом сосредоточения... 
> Также семдзин  предназначен для тех, у кого есть передача учения дзогчен. Уже одно это делает ваш совет на форуме, где присутствуют самые разные люди, неадекватным ситуации. Тем более, что видно, что автор треда далек ото передачи дзогчен. Настоятельно рекомендую не говорить о семдзинах как о средстве для всех и вся, Вы вводите людей в заблуждение, а это нехорошо.


Я не говорю о семдзинах как о средстве для всех и вся,  где я это сказала? я прошу подтверждение этой странной трактовке моих слов.
и не все семдзины требуют способности к однонаправленному сосредоточению.
в Песне Ваджра, например,  мы ни на чем однонаправленно не сосредотачиваемся. 
и то что этот человек не практикует ( возможно ) дзочен не означает, что шаматха обязательна везде и всегда.
так что говоря что без шаматхи никак в заблуждение вводит людей кто-то другой, имхо.

----------


## ullu

> шаматха - (однонаправленное) сосредоточение на любом "объекте", сколь угодно долгое время...
> если вы не владеете сосредоточением ну хоть бы на 2 секунды то вам никакие семдзины не помогут...просто другой метод, др. название...


нет
на чем вы сосредотачиваетесь в семдзине Песня Ваджры?
Кроме того есть просто прямое введение. И там ни о какой предварительной шаматхе речи не идет.

----------


## matoos

> нет
> на чем вы сосредотачиваетесь в семдзине Песня Ваджры?
> Кроме того есть просто прямое введение. И там ни о какой предварительной шаматхе речи не идет.


я и говорю др метод...
если шаматха не предварителная, то что она уже не шаматха??????????
пр введение - это "вспышка", а потом..... :Big Grin:  шаматхой(или ее подобием) контроль и "развитие"....
тн ваше пребывание...прибываете вы или нет можно опять таки "понять" шаматхой, если она есь..............................

----------


## ullu

повторяю вопрос - на чем вы сосредотачиваетесь практикуя семдзин Песня Ваджры?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Разберем ваши утвержденгия, Уллу, по косточкам.




> Я не говорю о семдзинах как о средстве для всех и вся, где я это сказала? я прошу подтверждение этой странной трактовке моих слов.


В треде, который открыл явно не практик дзогчен и в котором участвуют в большинстве своем не практики дзогчен, вы приводите семдзины как аргумент. Естественно, что вы его предлагаете всем в треде. Более того, вы говорите:




> Чего спорить если Ринпоче говорит что можно без шаматхи? Он думаете заблуждается так конкретно на счет того чего можно чего нельзя?


О каком Ринпоче вы здесь толкуете, о Намкае Норбу? То есть вы опять предлагаете дзогчен-аргументы тем, для кого они не применимы. Воздержитесь, даже если вы не понимаете, о чем я вам говорю - просто напомню, что семдзины относятся к тайному разделу Упадеша, это нельзя использовать как аргумент в общебуддийской беседе о шаматхе и ее необходимости. Более того - нет никакого смысла говорить о необходимости шаматхи, ее характере и глубине понимания вне контекста какой-то конкретной практики - в дзогчен, в тантре и в сутре пониятия "шаматха" и "випашьяна" имеют совершенно разную глубину. 




> и не все семдзины требуют способности к однонаправленному сосредоточению. В Песне Ваджра, например, мы ни на чем однонаправленно не сосредотачиваемся.


Я легко вас опровергну: чтобы пребывать в звуке Песни Ваджра, нужно перед этим сосредоточиться на нем и далее не отвлекаться, а неотвлечение - это тоже характеристика шаматхи. Более того - ни одного вразумительного деяния человек не может совершить, не имея хотя бы какого-нибудь сосредоточения на самом процессе и его цели :Smilie: . Кроме отвлечения и неотвлечения нет больше ничего. Если же вы пребываете в отвлечении, то вы не делаете семдзин Песни Ваджра. К слову - все семдзины построены по схеме "сосредоточение - расслабление".




> и то что этот человек не практикует ( возможно ) дзочен не означает, что шаматха обязательна везде и всегда.


Все учения вне рамок дзогчен требуют реализации способности к сосредоточению (как минимум, чтобы не отвлекаться при совершении практики :Smilie: ) - как учения Сутры, так и учения Тантры. Нужно вконец не разбираться ни в том, ни в другом, чтобы заявлять, что практику Дхармы не нужна способность к сосредоточению. А она, в свою очередь, воспитывается практикой шаматхи в том или ином ее виде. То есть объектно или безобъектно.

----------


## matoos

> Я не говорю о семдзинах как о средстве для всех и вся,  где я это сказала? я прошу подтверждение этой странной трактовке моих слов.
> и не все семдзины требуют способности к однонаправленному сосредоточению.
> в Песне Ваджра, например,  мы ни на чем однонаправленно не сосредотачиваемся. 
> и то что этот человек не практикует ( возможно ) дзочен не означает, что шаматха обязательна везде и всегда.
> так что говоря что без шаматхи никак в заблуждение вводит людей кто-то другой, имхо.


узко мыслите имхо...
да не обязательна конечно...но что наз. почуствуй разницу....
напр. вы хотите написать письмо, сосредотачиваетесь и пишите...шаматхи конечно нет, НО опред. концентр есть, так ?? т.е. какое то оч. небольшое время вы однонаправленно пишите письмо и в этом смысле "шаматха" есть...
иными словами есть кратковременное неотвлечение ума от письма....
а вы шаматхой наз. затворничество, какую то определенную практику
это не так...т.о. вы посредством своего метода так же когда то реализуете шаматху(как бонус)))), ведь ваш Учитель пост. пребывает в ригпа(постоянно и однонаправленно)?? :Smilie:   так?? получается, что и ригпа - шаматха, доведенная до совершенства... :Smilie:  
несколько "схематичное", конечно сравнение....

----------


## matoos

ага молодец Дорже, сказано ясно...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Матус, не советую входить в рассуждения о дзогчен, тем более, что речь не об этом (а то вам быстро накидают цитат, меж тем ошибку свою Уллу попросту "замылит" этими цитатами). Главное - прежде чем говорить о надобности шаматхи, стоит сразу оговрить ситуацию, о которой идет речь, тип учения и способности человека. Без этого выплески типа "можно без нее" будут сущим детством :Smilie: .

----------


## matoos

> Матус, не советую входить в рассуждения о дзогчен, тем более, что речь не об этом (а то вам быстро накидают цитат, меж тем ошибку свою Уллу попросту "замылит" этими цитатами). Главное - прежде чем говорить о надобности шаматхи, стоит сразу оговрить ситуацию, о которой идет речь, тип учения и способности человека. Без этого выплески типа "можно без нее" будут сущим детством.


да, спасибо, я понимаю...но не цитат не боюсь :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  если бы каждый раз когда мне накидывали еще давали 25 центов я бы стал миллионером...

----------


## ullu

Ответила много, потом передумала и все удалила. Все равно это бессмысленый спор, все останутся при своих.

----------

Аминадав (01.11.2009)

----------


## matoos

> Ответила много, потом передумала и все удалила. Все равно это бессмысленый спор, все останутся при своих.


НАМО ДАКИНИЕ

----------


## Тарас

Есть хорошая книга Ю.Л.Каптен "Основы медитации". Там всё про это есть.
Но дам вам очень важный совет: самому, без учителя, лучше не медитировать.
Я даже скажу так: самому, без учителя, ни в коем случае  нельзя медитировать!!!, а то можно сойти с ума. Как я сошёл. Говорю совершенно серьёзно!!!

----------


## Tiop

> Есть хорошая книга Ю.Л.Каптен "Основы медитации". Там всё про это есть.


Эта книга написана даже не буддистом, там собраны совершенно разные  практики из разных традиций. На мой взгляд, нужно с осторожностью и настороженностью подходить к таким текстам.

----------


## Talopa

без учителя всё это бесполезно мало толку будет!

----------


## Тарас

На счёт книги Ю.Л.Каптен "Основы медитации". Самому такие медитация делать нельзя, только под контролем учителя!!! А то можно свихнутся!!!
Я серьёзно говорю!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Возвращайтесь к "Ламриму" Цонкапы, и все будет хорошо! Там нет ни одного совета, который нельзя было бы исполнить самостоятельно, то бишь без Учителя. Главное все делать последовательно, начиная с первого тома.

----------

Legba (13.11.2009), Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Конечно, а базовые азы - это медитация на дыхании. И ничего для неё не надо. Не надо ни посвящение ни обетов (хотя я считаю, что прибежище и посвящение практики обязательно). И плюс даёт великолепные результаты. А методы подробно описаны переописаны. (По своему опыту говорю, что лучше концентрировать на ощущении дыхания, а не на движениях живота к примеру, но это имхо).
А после переходить к простейшим визуализациям.
PS/ не забываю об аналитической медитации, она также очень важна.
И вообще Ламрим для кого написан? :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (30.10.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Но дам вам очень важный совет: самому, без учителя, лучше не медитировать.
> Я даже скажу так: самому, без учителя, ни в коем случае  нельзя медитировать!!!, а то можно сойти с ума. Как я сошёл. Говорю совершенно серьёзно!!!


Почему это? "Грибы есть нельзя. Ни в коем случае. А то можно отравиться. Я вот отравился."

Нельзя доволить себя до паранои визуализациями - это да. А медитировать можно. И самому, без учителя.

----------


## Aion

> А медитировать можно. И самому, без учителя.


А без себя ещё лучше...)))

----------

Pema Sonam (01.11.2009), Ната (01.11.2009), Сергей А (01.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Согласно Лам-риму базой для медитации являются многократное непосредственное слушание Учения от Учителя или Учителей. Затем самостоятельное размышление над ним и затем в конце медитация. Плоды от слушания поверхностны, плоды от размышления уже более глубоки и плоды - понимание от медитации являются лучшими. Сначала необходимо узнать над чем медитировать. О том над чем медитировать говорят Учителя.

----------

Аня Приходящая (11.11.2009), Сергей А (11.11.2009)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

> Есть хорошая книга Ю.Л.Каптен "Основы медитации". Там всё про это есть.
> Но дам вам очень важный совет: самому, без учителя, лучше не медитировать.
> Я даже скажу так: самому, без учителя, ни в коем случае  нельзя медитировать!!!, а то можно сойти с ума. Как я сошёл. Говорю совершенно серьёзно!!!


Вы могли сойти с ума по другим причинам. Не из-за книги.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну вот книга Хенепола Гунаратама"Простыми словами о внимательности. Руководство по медитации Випассана":
Там опытным человеком рассказывается о медитации и о том, что медитацией не является. В частности то, что медитация вредна - одно из заблуждений. Она, думаю, полезна для всех традиций.

http://dhamma.ru/lib/gunaratana.htm

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как мне показалось книга Хенелопа Гунаратама несколько все-таки обзорная, очень много чего собрано. Успокоиться, не беспокоиться. В тибетском медитация означает свыкание ума (с благим), конкретная борьба с омрачениями.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Из книги Гунаратамы: "Еще одна уловка, тантрический буддизм, который представляет собой нечто почти полностью противоположное. Сознательное мышление, по крайней мере обычный для нас способ его применения, есть проявление "я", это – "вы", какими вы обычно себя представляете. Сознательное мышление тесно связано с понятием "я". Это понятие, или это "я", есть ничто иное, как комплекс реакций и умственных образов, искусственно включенных в быстротечный процесс чистого осознания. Тантра стремится к обретению чистого осознание вследствие разрушения этого образа "я". Задача выполняется с помощью процесса визуализации. Изучающему дается для медитации особый религиозный образ, например, образ одного из божеств тантрического пантеона. Ученик сосредоточивается на этом образе столь глубоко, что сам становится этим существом. Он как бы теряет свою личность и отождествляет себя с другой. Чтобы научиться этому, как вы понимаете, требуется время, однако эта техника работает. Во время практики ученик имеет возможность наблюдать за тем, как строится "я" и как происходит отождествление. Он приходит к пониманию непостоянство природы всех "я", включая и свое собственное, – и освобождается от зависимости от этого "я". Тогда он пребывает в том состоянии, когда по своему выбору может решать, иметь ли ему "я", свое собственное или любое другое, какое только пожелает, или же он способен обходиться без какого-либо "я". В результате возникает чистое осознание. Тантра – это не детская игра в песочек."

В тантре задача вовсе не выполняется с помощью одного процесса визуализации. Из одного глубокого сосредоточения нельзя стать этим существом. Техника работает если есть отречение, бодхичитта и понимание пустоты. Одно отречение-то развить очень трудно. Это поверхностное описание темы медитации для буддиста.

----------

Pema Sonam (11.11.2009), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2009)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, не тантру же новичку советовать. Для нее нужен Учитель и определенная подготовка.

Я считаю, что эта книга очень полезна для многих направлений буддизма в целом, для укрепления работы над умом. Без этого нельзя переходить к пониманию пустоты и к Ваджраяне. Нужно учитывать, что из тех, кто на форумах, многие не практикуют тантру.

Его Святейшество Далай лама в книге "Буддийские практики. Путь к жизни, полной смысла" говорит о постепенной и последовательной практике. Сначала осваивается базовая нравственнось, потом медитация, и потом мудрость. Без такой последовательности нет правильного результата. Тоесть, надо сначала освоить первые три тома Ламрима Чже Цонкапы :Smilie:  А потом уже переходить к безмятежности и проникновению.

А вот узнать о медитации в этой книге вполне возможно. Там есть хорошие объяснения и практики. Для общего развития, так сказать :Smilie:

----------

Евстигней (13.06.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> да и зная как работают семдзины просто не серьезно говорить о том что нельзя без шаматхи.


 Мнение хоть поменялось со временем? :Smilie:  Само слово семдзин означает сосредоточение ума :Smilie: ))

----------


## ullu

> Мнение хоть поменялось со временем? Само слово семдзин означает сосредоточение ума))


Особенно семдзин Песни Ваджра подразумевает сосредоточение, ага. Приплыли.
А книжка про введение в созерцание для слоников написана видимо. 
Могу поискать специально для вас слова Ринпоче о том , что шаматха не обязательна.  Хотите? И вроде даже прямо в книжке про семдзины.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Особенно семдзин Песни Ваджра подразумевает сосредоточение, ага. Приплыли.
> А книжка про введение в созерцание для слоников написана видимо. 
> Могу поискать специально для вас слова Ринпоче о том , что шаматха не обязательна.  Хотите? И вроде даже прямо в книжке про семдзины.


ullu в Песне Ваджры есть шинэ, которое и есть шаматха :Smilie: ) нет лхатонга без шинэ)) Да и что слово семдзин значит ум и удерживать, это не моя выдумка :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мой Учитель говорил, что на Тибете сейчас можно по пальцам пересчитать людей, которые способны практиковать шамадху. Не говоря уж о европейцах. Так что не обольщайтесь, дорогие сотоварищи. Не питайте иллюзий на свой счет.

----------


## Shunja

Какая разница широкие у тебя глаза или узкие. Ты практикуй. Как говорится Усердие и Труд - всё Перетрут.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ага, а потом выяснится, что терли не в том направлении :Smilie:  Хорошо, если правильное направление выяснится как можно раньше. Прежде, чем что-то делать, надо хотя бы немного понимать - что делаешь, зачем и какой будет результат. А об уровнях Пути и про результаты можно найти в текстах и спросить Учителей о правильной практике, тебе более подходящей.

----------


## Shunja

Лучше уж куда-то "тереть", нежели дальше в болоте купаться. А ламрим для кого написан? А развитие безмятежности - это всё таки не тантрические упражнения, так что и риска особо нет. :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> ullu в Песне Ваджры есть шинэ, которое и есть шаматха) нет лхатонга без шинэ)) Да и что слово семдзин значит ум и удерживать, это не моя выдумка


Ну так они там вместе сразу, а не так что если сперва не разовьешь шаматху то ничего тебе не светит никогда.

Ну и семдзин не направлен на развитие сосредоточения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну так они там вместе сразу, а не так что если сперва не разовьешь шаматху то ничего тебе не светит никогда.


 Не разовьешь, никакого верного выполнения семдзина не будет :Smilie:  и ничего не будет светить :Smilie: 




> Ну и семдзин не направлен на развитие сосредоточения.


Оно или должно уже иметься как развитая способность, или развиться в ходе выполнения, хотя это и не цель. Тут сосредоточение средство для достижения того, на что семдзин направлен.

Вобщем все это к тому, что шаматха обязательна. Дальше тонкости семдзинов нет смысла обсуждать)

----------


## ullu

> Не разовьешь, никакого верного выполнения семдзина не будет и ничего не будет светить


Ну я вот против этого.
Потому что написано же что благодаря такому-то семдзину можно сразу получить переживание нераздельности шине и лхагтонг.  И для этого не нужно сперва отдельно и целенаправленно развивать шине.
И это не значит что у вас по ходу развилась способность сосредотачиваться на каком-то объекте 24 часа в сутки ведь.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну я вот против этого.
> Потому что написано же что благодаря такому-то семдзину можно сразу получить переживание нераздельности шине и лхагтонг.  И для этого не нужно сперва отдельно и целенаправленно развивать шине.
> И это не значит что у вас по ходу развилась способность сосредотачиваться на каком-то объекте 24 часа в сутки ведь.


зачем 24 часа? кто что про 24 часа тут говорил? Речь про обязательность шаматхи, если вы ее не освоите, не важно до или во время выполнения, никаких результатов не будет. Так как наличие шаматхи обязательная составляющая для верного выполнения.

----------


## ullu

Ну , мне кажется что не обязательная. Мне кажется что в процессе выполнения семдзина ум оказывается в созерцании, то есть он туда просто попадает, не постепенно - сперва шине, затем на основе шине лхагтонг, затем нераздельность шине илхагтонг.., а прыжком. И когда он оказывается в созерцании само собой разумеется что там есть шине, но оно не развито у ума как относительная способность, а проявлено как свойство природы ума .

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну , мне кажется что не обязательная. Мне кажется что в процессе выполнения семдзина ум оказывается в созерцании, то есть он туда просто попадает, не постепенно - сперва шине, затем на основе шине лхагтонг, затем нераздельность шине илхагтонг.., а прыжком. И когда он оказывается в созерцании само собой разумеется что там есть шине, но оно не развито у ума как относительная способность, а проявлено как свойство природы ума .


Семдзин, как и любая другая практика, не волшебная палочка. Освоение практики для того и нужно, чтобы развивать нужные качества, а не хоп сел и у тебя шинэ с лхатонгом с первого раза. А верное применение это уже и есть проявление развившихся качеств.

----------


## ullu

> Семдзин, как и любая другая практика, не волшебная палочка. Освоение практики для того и нужно, чтобы развивать нужные качества, а не хоп сел и у тебя шинэ с лхатонгом с первого раза. А верное применение это уже и есть проявление развившихся качеств.


Ну там не хоп, а передача работает все же и связь с учителем .
Благодаря развитию преданности учителю тоже можно войти в знание ведь, так? Но это другая способность, не развитие шаматхи ведь.



.

----------


## Иосиф В

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn118.htm



> ...
> Таким образом, монахи, осознанность вдыхания и выдыхания, когда ее развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводит к совершенству все четыре основы осознанности.
> ...
> Таким образом четыре основы осознанности, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству семь факторов пробуждения.
> ...
> Таким образом семь факторов пробуждения, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству ясное знание и *освобождение*

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну , мне кажется что не обязательная. Мне кажется что в процессе выполнения семдзина ум оказывается в созерцании, то есть он туда просто попадает, не постепенно - сперва шине, затем на основе шине лхагтонг, затем нераздельность шине илхагтонг.., а прыжком. И когда он оказывается в созерцании само собой разумеется что там есть шине, но оно не развито у ума как относительная способность, а проявлено как свойство природы ума .


 Вероятность попадания в созерцание привыполнении семзинов есть конечно.....*Но , увы она кране низка* :Cry:  В наше время.

 Семдзины, как известно принадлежат разделу Упадеша.
 А этот раздел, для практиков с наивысочайшими способностями.
 В старые времена действительно считалось, что для практики раздела Упадеши, подходят  только ученики со способностями миную шаматху, сразу начинать с випассаны/лхогтонга/мийовы. Я вот лично таких способностей и вообразить себе не могу. В наше время таковых скорее всего нет.

 Чогьял Намкай Норбу постоянно рассказывает, что вследствии того, что практикующие Ати-йогу в Тибете стремились всегда начинать с раздела Упадеши, думая, что там самые-разсамы крутые наставления, то можно игнорировать разделы Семдэ и Лонге. И поэтому разделы Семде и Лонгде, едва не утратили линию преемственности.

 И ещё он регулярно рассказывает, что он начинал давать учение Дзогчен на Западе, то же с раздела Упадеша. 
 Но попозже понял, что многие ученики его нифига ничего не понимают. И сейчас регулярно даёт помимо учений Упадеши, также Семде и Лонгде, особенно Семде(а это именно та самая шаматха, начало по крайней мере).

 Лично я не видел людей в ДО, способных сразу начинать с раздела Упадеши(семдзины). Более того, я не более 5-7 человек в ДО знаю, которые понимают, как и для чего практикуються 4 йоги Семде.

 Сам практиковал, паралелльно Семде и и семдзины, только благодаря этому и врубился, чё к чему.

 Так, что не стоит, ИМХО, пренебрегать шаматхой из Семде, уповая на то, что имеешь суперспособности, и враз после практики семдзинов окажешься в нераздельности шинэ и лхатонг. :Frown:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну там не хоп, а передача работает все же и связь с учителем .
> Благодаря развитию преданности учителю тоже можно войти в знание ведь, так? Но это другая способность, не развитие шаматхи ведь.
> .


Где вы таких сказок начитались? У Учителей нигде ничего подобного нет, тем более у Ринпоче. Преданность Учителю и связь могут подвигнуть только усердней применять методы, Буддой они не сделают волшебным образом.

----------

куру хунг (13.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Где вы таких сказок начитались? У Учителей нигде ничего подобного нет, тем более у Ринпоче. Преданность Учителю и связь могут подвигнуть только усердней применять методы, Буддой они не сделают волшебным образом.


Ну у меня это работает по другому.

----------


## ullu

> Вероятность попадания в созерцание привыполнении семзинов есть конечно.....*Но , увы она кране низка* В наше время.


Ну это то уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну у меня это работает по другому.


Оно у всех одинакого работает.

----------


## ullu

> Оно у всех одинакого работает.


Ну у Логнченпы например благодаря благословению учителя ученик узнает свою природу во время передачи.
А вас оно только на усилия вдохновляет.
Так что видимо не у всех оно одинаково работает все же.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну у Логнченпы например благодаря благословению учителя ученик узнает свою природу во время передачи.
> А вас оно только на усилия вдохновляет.
> Так что видимо не у всех оно одинаково работает все же.


а причем тут благословление Учителя? речь про веру ученика была так-то. Аналитические медитации в Сутре то применяют, а не развивают "в боженьку уверуйте и будет вам все замечательно", хотя тут то оно и должно быть, раз для не самых способных... а дальше все еще намного серьезней.

----------


## ullu

> а причем тут благословление Учителя? речь про веру ученика была так-то. Аналитические медитации в Сутре то применяют, а не развивают "в боженьку уверуйте и будет вам все замечательно", хотя тут то оно и должно быть, раз для не самых способных... а дальше все еще намного серьезней.


При том ,что благословение вы получаете благодаря преданности, а не благодаря развитой шаматхе.
"Учение Великого совершенства дзогчен именуют “линией благословения”. Эта линия содержит благословение передачи просветлённого ума Победоносных. Когда благословение Гуру касается ума ученика, тот открывает в себе обнажённое осознавание, то есть Дхармакайю. Такая передача целиком и полностью зависит от преданности ученика. Если ученик с чистой преданностью встречает квалифицированного мастера, передача просветлённого ума Победоносных безусловно состоится. Но если нет стабильной и чистой веры, то результат передачи будет под вопросом. Это ключевой момент в дзогчен. В учении Великого совершенства благословение Гуру должно войти в ум ученика. Чтобы это произошло, ученик должен иметь безграничную преданность и чистое видение Гуру."
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> При том ,что благословение вы получаете благодаря преданности, а не благодаря развитой шаматхе.
> "Учение Великого совершенства дзогчен именуют “линией благословения”. Эта линия содержит благословение передачи просветлённого ума Победоносных. Когда благословение Гуру касается ума ученика, тот открывает в себе обнажённое осознавание, то есть Дхармакайю. Такая передача целиком и полностью зависит от преданности ученика. Если ученик с чистой преданностью встречает квалифицированного мастера, передача просветлённого ума Победоносных безусловно состоится. Но если нет стабильной и чистой веры, то результат передачи будет под вопросом. Это ключевой момент в дзогчен. В учении Великого совершенства благословение Гуру должно войти в ум ученика. Чтобы это произошло, ученик должен иметь безграничную преданность и чистое видение Гуру."
> Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче


И где тут написано, что одной веры достаточно и можно больше ничего не делать? Сильная вера в Учителя, это серьезное отношение к его наставлениям и следование им. А наставления Учителей практиковать, а не верить и бегать за благославлениями и шнурочками. Учения Победоносных не волшебная палочка, в которую поверил и яблоки с неба падать начали, а серьезные глубокие методы для работы со своим состоянием.

----------

куру хунг (14.11.2009)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> И где тут написано, что одной веры достаточно и можно больше ничего не делать? Сильная вера в Учителя, это серьезное отношение к его наставлениям и следование им. А наставления Учителей практиковать, а не верить и бегать за благославлениями и шнурочками. Учения Победоносных не волшебная палочка, в которую поверил и яблоки с неба падать начали, а серьезные глубокие методы для работы со своим состоянием.


Нирдош, тут всё индивидуально.  И нет общего рецепта для всех.
Кому то и подсунутый собачий зуб - послужил как зуб Будды.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нирдош, тут всё индивидуально.  И нет общего рецепта для всех.
> Кому то и подсунутый собачий зуб - послужил как зуб Будды.


Что-то не припомню, чтобы в той истории Буддой кто-то стал от такой сильной веры.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Что-то не припомню, чтобы в той истории Буддой кто-то стал от такой сильной веры.


Да? Неужели?  
Можно стать только от преданности своему Гуру, который и есть Будда.  И есть куча историй. Странно, что не помните.

Вера - всё же  лучше нигилизма.  Интеллектуальность, умничание - порой бывает сильной помехой, преградой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И есть куча историй.


В студию истории, где кому-то не пришлось угробить кучу жизней на практику, чтобы стать Буддой, а за мгновение на одной вере выехал из сансары. Даже бедный неспособный Шакьямуни такого неосилил... угробил кучу жизней.. а оказывается уверовать надо было... и я видимо лох какой-то не встретил Учителя, который бы сказал - "Не делай практику и не развивай способности, а просто верь в меня и все само собой случится." И бедные махасиддхи карячились чего-то по пещерам мучали себя практиками :Smilie: )

----------

куру хунг (14.11.2009)

----------


## ullu

> И где тут написано, что одной веры достаточно и можно больше ничего не делать? Сильная вера в Учителя, это серьезное отношение к его наставлениям и следование им. А наставления Учителей практиковать, а не верить и бегать за благославлениями и шнурочками. Учения Победоносных не волшебная палочка, в которую поверил и яблоки с неба падать начали, а серьезные глубокие методы для работы со своим состоянием.


Ну вот же написано - Такая передача целиком и полностью зависит от преданности ученика.

Преданность это не бегать за шнурочками же, это открытость ученика и вера, лучше всего нерушимая .
И вообще это такое состояние ума благодаря которому вы получаете благословения, а не какая-либо форма поведения или действий.

"В момент сильной преданности и большого сострадания вы должны реализовать своё осознавание. В этот миг осознавание абсолютно чисто, это и имел в виду Кармапа Рангджунг Дордже (1284-1339), сказав:

В момент любви пустотная сущность восходит в наготе.

Под словом “любовь” здесь подразумевается как преданность, так и сострадание. “Момент” означает время, когда ваша преданность встречается с благословением Гуру. Не остаётся даже самых тонких понятий. Все мысленные движения полностью исчезают, так же как при произнесении слога “Пхэт!”. В этот миг остаётся лишь одна обнажённая пустотность, без ошибок и омрачений, как совершенно чистое небо. Преданность и сострадание есть наилучшие средства для продвижения в практике. Древние мастера традиции кагью говорили: “Преданность - единственная панацея”."
Из "откровения тибетских отшельников" . Цитата к тому , что преданность это состояние ума.

И я не говорила что личные усилия не нужны и что можно ковырять вносу теперь, а учитель типа сам все сделает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну вот же написано - Такая передача целиком и полностью зависит от преданности ученика.


"Если накопления не собраны, а омрачения не очищены, истинное осознание природы ума невозможно." Преданность нас двигает по пути практики, по пути серьезного следования наставлениям Учителя, что есть собрание накоплений, и очищение омрачений. Об этом говорится, а не о том, что мы берем семдзин и волшебным образом оказываемся в природе ума, только благодаря вере в Учителя. Если у нас нет абсолютной преданности и веры мы не сядем выполнять семдзин, не будем серьезно его изучать и осваивать.

----------

куру хунг (14.11.2009)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В студию истории, где кому-то не пришлось угробить кучу жизней на практику, чтобы стать Буддой, а за мгновение на одной вере выехал из сансары. Даже бедный неспособный Шакьямуни такого неосилил... угробил кучу жизней.. а оказывается уверовать надо было... и я видимо лох какой-то не встретил Учителя, который бы сказал - "Не делай практику и не развивай способности, а просто верь в меня и все само собой случится."


Мы  видимо говорим о разном.

Я говорю об историях Тилопы, Марпы, и Миларепы. И  эти те истории, которые нам известны. И есть не известные истории.  Вы думаете - они изучали Абхидхарму и мадхьямику?



> И бедные махасиддхи карячились чего-то по пещерам мучали себя практиками


Они не мучали себя практиками. Это для них не было мучение. Это было  их жизнью.
 А для вас это мучение?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И я не говорила что личные усилия не нужны и что можно ковырять вносу теперь, а учитель типа сам все сделает.


Именно это и было сказано - 



> Мне кажется что в процессе выполнения семдзина ум оказывается в созерцании,..





> Ну там не хоп, а передача работает все же и связь с учителем .


 - что значит работают некие связи с Учителем и передача, а не собственное серьезное освоение метода, из-за чего и обретаются необходимые качества. Не появится шинэ с лхатонгом само по себе, для этого и есть сам семдзин.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мы  видимо говорим о разном.
> 
> Я говорю об историях Тилопы, Марпы, и Миларепы. И  эти те истории, которые нам известны. И есть не известные истории.  Вы думаете - они изучали Абхидхарму и мадхьямику?
> 
> Они не мучали себя практиками. Это для них не было мучение. Это было  их жизнью.
>  А для вас это мучение?


 Они применяли методы, переданные Учителями, и преданность их заставляла применять эти методы, которые и приводили к реализации.

----------

куру хунг (14.11.2009)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Они применяли методы, переданные Учителями, и преданность их заставляла применять эти методы, которые и приводили к реализации.


Ну вот. А Вы говорили, что вера - это типо фигня.  :Smilie:  И практики - это мучение.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну вот. А Вы говорили, что вера - это типо фигня.  И практики - это мучение.


Нигде я не говорил, что вера фигня. Я говорил, что она неким волшебным образом Будду не сделает ни из кого.

----------


## ullu

> "Если накопления не собраны, а омрачения не очищены, истинное осознание природы ума невозможно." Преданность нас двигает по пути практики, по пути серьезного следования наставлениям Учителя, что есть собрание накоплений, и очищение омрачений. Об этом говорится, а не о том, что мы берем семдзин и волшебным образом оказываемся в природе ума, только благодаря вере в Учителя. Если у нас нет абсолютной преданности и веры мы не сядем выполнять семдзин, не будем серьезно его изучать и осваивать.


Ну написано же -
Когда Учитель вместе с учеником присутствуют в нём в течение короткого времени, ученик осознаёт его благодаря благословению Учителя и видит его в наготе.
Именно благословение учителя позволяет обнаружить природу, а не наработки в практике шине. Хотя они тоже помогают, но они не решающее.
Так что если вы можете получать благословения, то они вас и будут двигать по пути да. А если не можете, то надо делать очищение и собирать накопления.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

И Учитель, и наработки в практике. Учителя можно не узнать и ничего от него не принять, если ученик не подведен к этому собственной подготовительной работой.

А по Пути вас продвигает не Учитель. По Пути продвигаетесь вы сами, благодаря его помощи и опоре на Учение.

----------


## ullu

> Именно это и было сказано -


Как это было сказано?
Было сказано - в процессе выполнения семдзина. Это что не выполнение практики что ли? 



> - что значит работают некие связи с Учителем и передача, а не собственное серьезное освоение метода, из-за чего и обретаются необходимые качества. Не появится шинэ с лхатонгом само по себе, для этого и есть сам семдзин.


Так и есть. В дзогчен так и есть - работают связи с Учителем и передача, это основное.
И конечно нужно собственное серьезное отношение и практика, но связи это основное и они не просто мотивируют, они работают и по другому - благословение учителя пробуждает ум ученика. Но ученик должен быть открыт для этого со своей стороны .

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как это было сказано?
> Было сказано - в процессе выполнения семдзина. Это что не выполнение практики что ли? 
> 
> Так и есть. В дзогчен так и есть - работают связи с Учителем и передача, это основное.
> И конечно нужно собственное серьезное отношение и практика, но связи это основное и они не просто мотивируют, они работают и по другому - благословение учителя пробуждает ум ученика. Но ученик должен быть открыт для этого со своей стороны .


Да ничего так и нету. Вера и преданность открывают возможность получить наставления и дать силу применению этих методов. Нету никакого волшебства. И Ринпоче об этом постоянно говорит. Само по себе благословление Буддой не сделает, и оно не рождает качеств в другом уме.

----------

куру хунг (14.11.2009)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Говорится, что если бы Будда мог бы разгребать своими руками чужое страдание и передавать нам непосредственно свое состояние - все вокруг бы были Буддами.

Человека готовят к восприятию Учения исключительно собственные заслуги и благая карма, которая не берется ниоткуда, а постепенно нарабатывается каждым существом из жизни в жизнь, и проявляется в силу причин и условий. И доверие к Учителю, и вера в Учение Будды, которые являются основой эффективной связи с ним - зреют постепенно.

Нужно прежде всего собственное серьезное отношение к базовой нравственности, через дисциплину трех дверей - тела, речи и ума, потому что именно через это копятся благие заслуги.

Мне кажется, через собственный опыт, Учитель не делает никаких особых трюков. Иначе он мог бы подойти к любому человеку и ввести его ум в особое состояние, - ум кого угодно. Но это получается редко. Могу судить по отзывам некоторых дзогченовцев. Хотя надо всегда учитывать при подобном анализе других, что мы во власти собственного восприятия и можем ошибаться насчет состояния практики и уровня других. 

Он, безусловно, улучшает понимание любого подводимого, с любыми воспринимающими способностями и способствует положительным переменам. Но это не означает, что все получают глубокое введение в природу ума. Просто многие чувствуют любовь Учителя по отношению к ним, его знания и умения, и это просто благословение, пример глубокого и мудрого человека, которому хотят следовать. Это тоже очень хорошо и позитивно. 
От проявления к нам любви мы все расцветаем и растем. Но это несколько иное. Надо еще понимать, что вам передал Учитель и как это в вас отразилось.

Учитель вводит в особое состояние только те умы, которые уже готовы войти в это состояние таким способом и в силу накопленных собственных благих заслуг и кармической связи с Учителем. 

К дзогчену приходят только определенные подводимые. И не все, встретившие дзогчен(или другие направления тибетского и других веток буддизма), могут эффективно использовать связь с Учителем и Учение.

Ну, и часто бывает, что этот Учитель просто не ваш :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Было сказано - в процессе выполнения семдзина. Это что не выполнение практики что ли?


Вобщем я думаю стоит закончить разговор в этой теме про семдзины одной историей.

Один беспокойный мух и пяти секунд не просидит спокойно на кончике носа без шаматхи. И как сильно бы этот мух не верил в доброго волшебника, волшебник не придет и не сделает волшебным образом, чтобы мух смог продержаться спокойно на кончике носа эти пять секунд. Так что придется этому муху проявить всю свою веру и преданность волшебнику, рассказавшему о носе, и освоить шаматху, чтобы спокойно сидеть, а потом, *не теряя это спокойствие, еще и двигаться*.

Так что давайте без нелепых заявлений о знании как работают семдзины и о ненужности шаматхи  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (15.11.2009)

----------


## Shunja

Учитель, конечно товарищ нужный, но без практики?!
В таком случае даже если сам некто Сидхартха Гаутама был бы вашем учителем, то вам бы это не помогло.
Получать передачу надо, но если при этом не практиковать?! 
Честное слово, это даже не смешно.

----------

куру хунг (15.11.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В целом говорится что Учитель главный. Кто объясняет что хорошо а что плохо? Учитель. Благодаря Учителю накапливается небольшая благая карма. Она не нарабатывается постепенно из жизни в жизнь как сказала Пема. Она нарабатывается благодаря наставлениям Учителя.

----------


## Лобсанг Церинг

Вот замечетельна книжечка : Самдхонг Ринпоче "Буддийская медитация" 
http://bookmix.ru/book.phtml?id=196679&quotes=yes

Несмотря на "веселенький вид" книга серьезная.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.04.2010)

----------

